
SpaceX said to be seeking $250M funding to boost valuation to $36B - ajaviaad
https://techcrunch.com/2020/02/21/spacex-said-to-be-seeking-around-250-million-in-funding-boosting-valuation-to-roughly-36-billion/
======
electriclove
So.. how can one get in on this?

